# Thanks from a grateful SB lathe new owner



## sundownj (Jan 9, 2015)

Just wanted to say "thanks" to the admin for the web site, the moderators that keep an eye on it and especially all the newbies that ask beginner's questions but most of all, to all the old hands that supplied the answers to those questions.

These forums have really helped me gain knowledge and the understanding to apply it.

My SB lathe is a 1949 13" x 28" Model 113B Quick Change Gear 5' bed with most of the options that were available for the Toolroom Precision model 8113B.

My hat is off *to all of you.*  Each of you deserve a pat on the back, keep it up.

Respectfully with thanks,  sundownj


----------



## Ski (Jan 9, 2015)

sundownj said:


> Just wanted to say "thanks" to the admin for the web site, the moderators that keep an eye on it and especially all the newbies that ask beginner's questions but most of all, to all the old hands that supplied the answers to those questions.
> 
> These forums have really helped me gain knowledge and the understanding to apply it.
> 
> ...


 I'll second that thanks !


----------



## janvanruth (Jan 11, 2015)

hear hear!!


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice but


----------



## sundownj (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry Dark Age but I am still cleaning it up some so the pics will look better when I post them.

Besides that, the weather here has been pretty cold and I do not have my lathe room build yet (nor the insulation or heat).  It's in my barn right now.  If you add being a little low on funds: been spending a lot of $ on tooling and hooking it up with a VFD and replacing the entire back gear assembly but the paint and photos will come shortly.


Here's what it look like when I bought it:


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like a great lathe, I'm sure when you get everything in order it's going to be awesome....post more pics when you can.

I hope I'm not insulting anyone with my icon, this icon is used a lot on automotive forums I'm on when we want to see pics.


----------



## rafe (Jan 11, 2015)

You have to love them old SB's I know I love mine, looks great as bought,they can paint mine when I'm gone ...I'll use it till then , unless the moment presents itself a repair or such, but that's just me


----------



## Surprman (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice lathe.  About refurbishing;  I never had a lathe before I got mine (actually, I had never even used one!). I found refurbishing (and repainting) mine informative and a lot of fun.  You get to know how they tick after taking out every bolt. (You also get an appreciation for how well made they are).  A word of caution though; making your lathe look brand new will encourage you to clean it after every use.  That will make you clean your other equipment also.  Next thing you know , people on this forum will start commenting on how clean your shop is )

Have fun with it, refurbished or not.  They are a blast!

Rick


----------



## sundownj (Jan 12, 2015)

I finally got the VFD hooked up and got to run.  Got some bugs to be worked out but nothing major except 2 forward drives - no reverse.  Got a thread in the Electrical Forum requesting help.  I think it's the T1,T2,T3 wires that might need re-arranging.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 12, 2015)

Awesome machine!!  That's a real beast!  


Bernie


----------



## sundownj (Jan 13, 2015)

sundownj said:


> I finally got the VFD hooked up and got to run.  Got some bugs to be worked out but nothing major except 2 forward drives - no reverse.  Got a thread in the Electrical Forum requesting help.  I think it's the T1,T2,T3 wires that might need re-arranging.



Found a small explanation in the manual of the GS1, says to switch any two wires (T! T2, T3) should restore the reverse.  Will try that tomorrow.


----------



## sundownj (Jan 23, 2015)

I want to thank everyone for their help and comments.  My lathe is up and running fine now using the GS1 VFD.  I have continued cleaning and repairing a little cosmetic damage and began painting some of the various parts last week when the weather warmed up some.

Maybe by spring I'll have it presentable for new photos to post.

My nephew (machinist by trade) is coming over next week to dress my 1972 IH tractor steering shaft using the South Bend so I can re-assemble the steering box in the tractor for spring plowing and planting. 

I plan to watch him closely and learn something. (I hope) .........................sundownj


----------

